# My Ipod broke down by itself!!!



## MamaLuigi (May 14, 2009)

Hey there!
Sorry if I am posting this in the wrong section. I couldn't find anywhere else.
My Ipod has been recently suffering from several problems over the past few weeks....even though I haven't been doing anything to it!! I have been using it normally. I eject it normally, I rip my CDs onto my Ipod and buy the music off Itunes normally, but now all of a sudden ever since a few days ago it's been completley driving me mad!!

This all started 3 weeks ago when I was on the Mac before going on a holiday. I had the Ipod plugged into the computer and everything was fine. I have a 160 gig Ipod Classic. They are my favorite Ipods. I use it just for music, and nothing else/ Anyway, the Ipod was in the computer and I was putting some recently purchased songs off Itunes before getting it ready for my holiday After that was done, I ejected the Ipod properly, and my Ipod said that there were no songs on it!!!! I got really freaked out - considering the fact that I was needed to go in 2 days!!! So I panicked, and then I decided to rip whatever I could onto my Ipod (that I had gotten around 2 months ago - still pretty new so that's why I didn't have that much stuff on it) and I managed to have quite a good selection of my favorite music to enjoy while I was on the plane / holidaying / ect.

The Ipod worked FOR THE WHOLE TIME when I was on holiday.

HOWEVER....coming back from the holiday, a week later, my Ipod began stuffing up again!!!

I had it in my dad's laptop. I have never had a problem when it was on dad's laptop before, so I am guessing that this must be a software issue...AGAIN. I recently got a few more albums off Itunes, and I put them on the Ipod.

I ejected the Ipod properly - as I do - and began to listen to the songs. But there was a REALLY ANNOYING PROBLEM!! The songs KEPT ON STOPPING HALF WAY THROUGH FOR NO REASON!!!

\This is really annoying, and it happens to my purchased songs and my songs that are ripped from my CD collection - but IT NEVER USED TO DO THIS!!! This is like the most annoying thing ever!!!
It stops randomly during the middle of some songs. Sometimes one full album would work, and then another recently added album will stop playing half way through. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON BUT IT'S DRIVING ME INSANE!!!1

I have researched this problem on the internet and I have found several theories - one I thought fixed the problem but sadly, did not.

[http://techtips.salon.com/ipod-silent-during-songs-2023.html

This website has quite a few suggestions but I have tried most of them and they have not worked.

My last resort is to Restore the settings ... I haven't done this yet - but what if I do it and I just get the same problem afterwards?!

Another slightly annoying & minor problem i've recently been getting is that I keep my Ipod on lock and the screen brightness off while I play music to save battery power. But recently whenever I touch my Ipod Scroll wheel or even put it down when it's on lock or something - the screen light turns on by itself!!!

I have also checked for dust - and have dusted it (there was not that much dust on it anyway) but that STILL HASN'T HELPED!!!!

What should I do? If anyone else has had this problem - can somebody please tell me how to fix this?? If you do you will be like a hero to me!! THANK YOU!!

Also I hope it helps to mention that the songs that are having trouble playing on my Ipod are playing fine on Itunes but not on the Ipod itself!! The song also plays on my Itunes when my Ipod is connected to the computer but still not on the Ipod itself!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Are you still having issues with your Ipod?


----------



## MamaLuigi (May 14, 2009)

Hi! Yes, I am still having trouble with it. Sorry for the late reply.
Recently I got my Ipod replaced from the Apple store a few weeks ago.
The new one played really well up to a point where....well....it did the same thing again!!!

I don't know what the heck's going on. Everyone else in my family who have Ipods don't have playback issues. I have a 160gig Ipod Classic.
My neighbourhood friend who lives up the street has an 80gig original Ipod Classic, and it always seems to work fine for him.
I rang up Apple Support asking for a refund because I wasn't satisfied, but I would still like answers. Answers to questions like "why does this problem only happen to my Ipod instead of anyone elses?"

I do not drop my Ipod. I have it in a protective rubber case. It keeps the dust off and everything. There is nothing wrong with the headphones I use because I use the same headphones as I did with my old one and they worked well up until this started to happen.

Let me tell you, I have a old Walkman, that I have had for 9 years. I have NEVER had a problem with it.
When I play it today, even after I have been having these Ipod problems, my Walkman works FINE!!

I feel very unlucky. I don't know what's going on. I have tried resetting and restoring the Ipod and everything but it still does nothing. :\


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

OK, so let's see if we can narrow down what the problem is. 

When the Ipod is not connected to the computer, does it work properly? 

Other than the songs not playing correctly, does it exhibit any other problems/issues?


----------



## MamaLuigi (May 14, 2009)

Drabdr said:


> OK, so let's see if we can narrow down what the problem is.
> 
> When the Ipod is not connected to the computer, does it work properly?
> 
> Other than the songs not playing correctly, does it exhibit any other problems/issues?


-Well, yes it WORKS properly, as the screen is not damaged, I have not dropped the device or damaged it at any time before hand, the scroll wheel works and everything and it still lets me plug it into the computer to put new music & to play my Ipod music on Itunes ( which does NOT stop at all on Itunes!)

-Not to my knowledge, the only thing that has a problem is the Ipods stopping automatically when the Music is playing even when the Ipod is on lock so how could I pause it myself if it's like that? My other family members who have Ipods do NOT have this problem. My sister's boyfriend also has an ipod classic like mine but he doesn't have a problem. Ipods are supposed to be a music player, not a music stopper. =|


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

MamaLuigi said:


> -Well, yes it WORKS properly, as the screen is not damaged, I have not dropped the device or damaged it at any time before hand, the scroll wheel works and everything and it still lets me plug it into the computer to put new music & to play my Ipod music on Itunes ( which does NOT stop at all on Itunes!)
> 
> -Not to my knowledge, the only thing that has a problem is the Ipods stopping automatically when the Music is playing even when the Ipod is on lock so how could I pause it myself if it's like that? My other family members who have Ipods do NOT have this problem. My sister's boyfriend also has an ipod classic like mine but he doesn't have a problem. Ipods are supposed to be a music player, not a music stopper. =|


 I agree. I certainly can understand your frustration.

I'm wondering if the songs are "stopping", or if there are not being fully loaded correctly. Can you pick a handful of songs, load them on another Ipod, and see how they play? If those same songs play OK on another Ipod, then you should be able to load them on your Ipod and it work ok.

Otherwise,
I would unsync the songs from your Ipod. Then, add the songs back in to Itunes and re-sync. If that does not work, you may have to perform a restore from backup.


----------



## MamaLuigi (May 14, 2009)

Drabdr said:


> I agree. I certainly can understand your frustration.
> 
> I'm wondering if the songs are "stopping", or if there are not being fully loaded correctly. Can you pick a handful of songs, load them on another Ipod, and see how they play? If those same songs play OK on another Ipod, then you should be able to load them on your Ipod and it work ok.
> 
> ...


Hello ! Thanks for replying as usual! I am glad someone is helping me!
I think I should mention that on the day this started, yes I DID Have loading issues with my Ipod Syncing. I put some stuff on my dad's laptop which didn't have much space on it (it does now) but when it didn't it would just constantly load. 
While I put several albums at once on my Ipod the computer couldn't take it and it was loading so much that it froze and when it froze it did for a loooooooooooong time. I thought that actually the albums finished transferring but when I ejected the ipod properly half of the recent add ons were not finished! Then I began to have this problem!
However, when I got my new one it started doing this again. Probably because of the same issue?
However, playing it recently, it hasn't been stopping at all. I don't get this silly thing! hehe
I like it when it works but when it doesn't it makes me sad. lol.


----------

